# New Chuck



## tomwilson74 (Mar 23, 2021)

I’m headed to woodcraft in Leesburg on Saturday. Plan on buying a new chuck. I have a Nova G3 and it seems to have a very slight wobble. It is only 3 years old. What kind of chuck do you guys use/recommend? I have a Laguna Revo 12/16 lathe.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 23, 2021)

Where's the wobble coming from? Could it be the in threads? Maybe call up their CS and see if they'll replace it.
Nova is supposed to a good brand.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 23, 2021)

I have a super nova, really like it. I just purchased another one at Christmas time for my second lathe. I have the Laguna 1836 and it has plenty of grip even for the large chunks of wood I put in it.
I'd buy it again if I had to.


----------



## tomwilson74 (Mar 23, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> Where's the wobble coming from? Could it be the in threads? Maybe call up their CS and see if they'll replace it.
> Nova is supposed to a good brand.


My faceplate looks like it’s not even moving at 1800 rpm. The chuck base (closest to the headstock) wobbles very slightly. Which causes more vibration. I’ll try to get a video tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## trc65 (Mar 23, 2021)

Is your G3 directly threaded for your spindle, or does it use an insert?

I have 2 G3 chucks and a Super nova I bought the same time that Greg did. I turn on a Rikon with a 12.5" swing and have turned 12" wet blanks with the G3 chucks. They handle it fine, but the Super nova is another level better (more expensive too).


----------



## tomwilson74 (Mar 23, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Is your G3 directly threaded for your spindle, or does it use an insert?
> 
> I have 2 G3 chucks and a Super nova I bought the same time that Greg did. I turn on a Rikon with a 12.5" swing and have turned 12" wet blanks with the G3 chucks. They handle it fine, but the Super nova is another level better (more expensive too).


It came with the threaded insert installed. I actually had some trouble with it last week. It was kind of locked up. There was a spot in the turning of the tightening handle that was really hard to get past. It was like I could tighten or loosen it but it would “jam” at a certain point. I soaked it on 3 in 1 oil overnight and it seems to be ok now.


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 23, 2021)

I'm gonna get either a super nova or a titan this summer. Do all the g3 jaws and accessories fit on those also?


----------



## trc65 (Mar 23, 2021)

tomwilson74 said:


> It came with the threaded insert installed. I actually had some trouble with it last week. It was kind of locked up. There was a spot in the turning of the tightening handle that was really hard to get past. It was like I could tighten or loosen it but it would “jam” at a certain point. I soaked it on 3 in 1 oil overnight and it seems to be ok now.



If I don't keep my G3 chucks blown out, I get the same thing with build up on the gears. When that happens, I take them apart and clean everything really well. Be careful using lubricants, all the dust can stick to them and gum up quickly.

Things that can cause wobble with the threaded insert is if it isn't screwed tight to the chuck or there was debris on the threads. You could try removing the insert, checking for debris and reinstalling it. Just remember to remove the set screw before trying to unscrew it



Mike Hill said:


> I'm gonna get either a super nova or a titan this summer. Do all the g3 jaws and accessories fit on those also?


All the nova jaws fit on the super nova and titan. The only exception are the three screw jaws made specifically for the titan, I don't think those will fit the smaller chucks, but don't know for sure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## tomwilson74 (Mar 24, 2021)

Did a short video but can’t post it.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 24, 2021)

tomwilson74 said:


> Did a short video but can’t post it.


To post videos you have to upload them to YouTube and then link it here.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## tomwilson74 (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 24, 2021)

Yup that's pretty bad. Have you taken it apart to clean it and inspect?


----------



## tomwilson74 (Mar 24, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> Yup that's pretty bad. Have you taken it apart to clean it and inspect?


Took the jaws off. Not sure how far the breakdown goes.


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 24, 2021)

If I had the money I would buy Vicmarc. With that said is that the only chuck that wobbles. Do you have other chucks that you can screw on and check


----------



## William Tanner (Mar 24, 2021)

trc65 said:


> If I don't keep my G3 chucks blown out, I get the same thing with build up on the gears. When that happens, I take them apart and clean everything really well. Be careful using lubricants, all the dust can stick to them and gum up quickly.
> 
> Things that can cause wobble with the threaded insert is if it isn't screwed tight to the chuck or there was debris on the threads. You could try removing the insert, checking for debris and reinstalling it. Just remember to remove the set screw before trying to unscrew it
> 
> ...


I have a Talon Chuck for my midi. For the first couple years and every so often the gears would kind of bind up and be hard to work. I would drop the whole chuck and jaws in a coffee can of DNA for a day or two and then blow it off with compressed air. It has been years since that problem occurred.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tomwilson74 (Mar 24, 2021)

Lou Currier said:


> If I had the money I would buy Vicmarc. With that said is that the only chuck that wobbles. Do you have other chucks that you can screw on and check


It’s the only one I have. My face plate runs perfect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 25, 2021)

Tom - to explain a wobble like that I can only think of 3 possibilities:

1) perhaps there is some debris inside the threaded area which keeps it from screwing all the way onto the spindle
2) the threaded insert isn't fully seated - or possibly is a 3rd-party insert instead of being a genuine Nova part
3) the chuck had a major trauma and the center core got whacked out of alignment (I'm fairly certain you would have noticed that happen at the time)

You can check the first two by removing the grub screw that locks the threaded insert into the body and take it out. Watch for the fiber washer that sits under the grub screw, when they fall into a pile of wood shavings they become invisible.

Inspect the threaded insert (inside and outside) and clean if needed. Compare it to photos of the genuine Nova inserts (which all have a code letter stamped in the hexagonal portion to indicate the threads) especially looking at the machining of the hex portion. The knock-offs had sharper square edges if I remember correctly. Inspect and brush/blow-out the body threads.

If the insert is genuine, re-install it. If not, I'd recommend buying one of those - about $25.

Just thought of a fourth possibility - there might be something in the threads of the spindle rather than the threads of the chuck. (This could be true even though your faceplate doesn't get hung up on it.) Costs nothing to check that too.

Good luck!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## tomwilson74 (Mar 25, 2021)

Sent a short video of the chuck to teknatool customer service. Just waiting to hear back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tomwilson74 (Mar 29, 2021)

Turns out the real problem is me. Yep, I’m an idiot. Turns out I didn’t back out the grub screw while removing the faceplate. Now I may have to replace the spindle on the headstock. The chuck and faceplate won’t fully seat now and that is what’s causing the problem. 


Anyone know how much a spindle replacement will set me back??

Reactions: Informative 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## guylaizure (Mar 29, 2021)

I have a Vicmarc 120,Nova G3,Supernova 2,and Oneway Talon.Vicmarc has never given me any problems.I have had problems with the threaded inserts on the Novas.


----------



## Crocy in Aus. (Mar 29, 2021)

tomwilson74 said:


> Turns out the real problem is me. Yep, I’m an idiot. Turns out I didn’t back out the grub screw while removing the faceplate. Now I may have to replace the spindle on the headstock. The chuck and faceplate won’t fully seat now and that is what’s causing the problem.
> 
> 
> Anyone know how much a spindle replacement will set me back??


Tom, what part did the screw damage. The spindle nose, thread or where the chuck registers on the face?
It could be repairable.
Crocy.


----------



## tomwilson74 (Mar 29, 2021)

Crocy in Aus. said:


> Tom, what part did the screw damage. The spindle nose, thread or where the chuck registers on the face?
> It could be repairable.
> Crocy.


There are three places where the threads are damaged. This is not three pictures of the same spot. I emailed Laguna about it. Laguna actually just called as I was typing this. He said it’s not uncommon for people to do this. Get a tap and die set and it should fix it right up. He said one of his tech guys uses a tap on older machines. I think it’s all good!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 29, 2021)

I agree, I would run a die on it to clean up the threads.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 29, 2021)

Wow, know how it feels.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 29, 2021)

I don't know the price of a die that size - but it may be cheaper to sacrifice a faceplate than buy die to re-align those threads.

Of course, it would have to be a faceplate with threads that run all the way to the end - I'm wondering now about the faceplate you said runs perfectly true, how did that avoid the damaged area?


----------



## tomwilson74 (Mar 29, 2021)

duncsuss said:


> I don't know the price of a die that size - but it may be cheaper to sacrifice a faceplate than buy die to re-align those threads.
> 
> Of course, it would have to be a faceplate with threads that run all the way to the end - I'm wondering now about the faceplate you said runs perfectly true, how did that avoid the damaged area?


Oreilly’s auto parts will loan them out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 29, 2021)

tomwilson74 said:


> Oreilly’s auto parts will loan them out.



Score!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## tomwilson74 (Mar 29, 2021)

duncsuss said:


> I don't know the price of a die that size - but it may be cheaper to sacrifice a faceplate than buy die to re-align those threads.
> 
> Of course, it would have to be a faceplate with threads that run all the way to the end - I'm wondering now about the faceplate you said runs perfectly true, how did that avoid the damaged area?


The faceplate runs a little straighter than the chuck. I checked it again and there is a small amount wobble.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crocy in Aus. (Mar 30, 2021)

Personally I would not use a die or a die-nut on it. My reasoning is that as you wind it onto the spindle thread as it then cuts away the damaged thread it could remove some metal from the good threads, making it undersized. I would get help from a machinist or at worst grind away the damaged thread without hitting the good threads. 
Rgds,
Crocy.


----------



## tomwilson74 (Mar 30, 2021)

Ordered a “thread restorer”. Should get it buy next weekend. Fingers crossed.


----------



## tomwilson74 (Apr 5, 2021)

Got the thread restorer and it worked out great. Been turning for several hours today. Pics to come when I finished the little Padauk bowl I’m making.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 5, 2021)

Good news!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Apr 5, 2021)

Great to hear!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 5, 2021)

tomwilson74 said:


> Got the thread restorer and it worked out great. Been turning for several hours today. Pics to come when I finished the little Padauk bowl I’m making.


----------

